# General > Music >  Wick Accordion & Fiddle Club

## oldchemist

Tuesday 19th Feb 2019 at 7:30pm in Mackay's Hotel, Wick. An informal evening of mainly traditional Scottish music with Guest Artists the Andrew MacDonald trio. Visitors and musicians welcome and not confined to accordions and fiddles. Members £3, non-members £4, membership £4

----------

